# Mildew remover for boat



## crabcake

Can someone recommend a cleaning product to remove mildew (or whatever the black spots are on the seats) on a boat? I scrubbed the hell out of the seats last week before we went out but it didn't get rid of it all. I wanna tackle this today because we're gonna go out again tomorrow. I'd rather not use bleach b/c then I'll be smelling chlorine every time I smoke, eat, breathe, etc. 

 TIA.


----------



## Kain99

Try Tilex Mildew Remover.  It's cheap and smells sunshine fresh!


----------



## Sharon

:shrug:  <--- Try this


----------



## crabcake

I tried the aerosol spray foam stuff for bathroom tiles thinking that'd do the trick, but it didn't.  Maybe I'll give that stuff a try. I'm just concerned about damaging the seat material with various chemicals. 

 Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Vince

Simple Green.


----------



## crabcake

Vince said:
			
		

> Simple Green.


 I didn't try that, but I _did_ try "Grease Lightening" (which the dude at Lowes said was better than Simple Green. No dice. :shrug:


----------



## Shutterbug

Try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.  That worked on the seats on our boat.


----------



## crabcake

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> Try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.  That worked on the seats on our boat.


  I'll take one of those out with us this morning. We ended up going and looking at a couple houses yesterday so I didn't get to pick up the Tilex stuff.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Go to a boating supply place & get a small bottle of something called "On & Off".  This stuff removes stains from fiberglass.  Be careful!  It's VERY strong! Try a small amount in an inconspicous place 1st.  Wear rubber gloves when handling it and avoid breathing the vapors.


----------



## kingvjack

crabcake said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend a cleaning product to remove mildew (or whatever the black spots are on the seats) on a boat? I scrubbed the hell out of the seats last week before we went out but it didn't get rid of it all. I wanna tackle this today because we're gonna go out again tomorrow. I'd rather not use bleach b/c then I'll be smelling chlorine every time I smoke, eat, breathe, etc.
> 
> TIA.


Any kitchen Tile cleaner will work...


----------



## itsbob

crabcake said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend a cleaning product to remove mildew (or whatever the black spots are on the seats) on a boat? I scrubbed the hell out of the seats last week before we went out but it didn't get rid of it all. I wanna tackle this today because we're gonna go out again tomorrow. I'd rather not use bleach b/c then I'll be smelling chlorine every time I smoke, eat, breathe, etc.
> 
> TIA.


little gasoline...

















and a match!!


----------



## Kizzy

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Any kitchen Tile cleaner will work...




*ahem* I think she means really set in mildew and I've eaten up my hands trying all the expensive products and I have found NOTHING that works as well as a 50/50 mix of bleach and water.




			
				Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Go to a boating supply place & get a small bottle of something called "On & Off".  This stuff removes stains from fiberglass.  Be careful!  It's VERY strong! Try a small amount in an inconspicous place 1st.  Wear rubber gloves when handling it and avoid breathing the vapors.




I wonder if this would be good for camper tops?

I got on top of our RV and power washed the roof.  I used bleach in a spray bottle, sprayed on and power washed off.  2 1/2 hours later it is fairly clean, but it could be cleaner.


----------



## Suz

Kizzy said:
			
		

> *ahem* I think she means really set in mildew and I've eaten up my hands trying all the expensive products and I have found NOTHING that works as well as a 50/50 mix of bleach and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this would be good for camper tops?
> 
> I got on top of our RV and power washed the roof. I used bleach in a spray bottle, sprayed on and power washed off. 2 1/2 hours later it is fairly clean, but it could be cleaner.


get some 'black streak' remover from a rv place (or boat supply store maybe)


----------



## itsbob

Suz' said:
			
		

> get some 'black streak' remover from a rv place (or boat supply store maybe)


Thought that was for us mens underwear?


----------



## Suz

itsbob said:
			
		

> Thought that was for us mens underwear?


Nope-that's the heavy duty version!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I wonder if this would be good for camper tops? I got on top of our RV and power washed the roof.  I used bleach in a spray bottle, sprayed on and power washed off.  2 1/2 hours later it is fairly clean, but it could be cleaner.


For this you can use good ole oven cleaner!!   Works great.  On & Off will work too. Be careful if it's painted. Test it first.

CC might try oven cleaner on that mildew too but I'm sure the On & Off will do it. It's an acid.


----------



## Suz

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> For this you can use good ole *oven cleaner*!!  Works great. On & Off will work too. Be careful if it's painted. Test it first.
> 
> CC might try oven cleaner on that mildew too but I'm sure the *On & Off* will do it. *It's an acid*.


  
I would NOT try that stuff on it.  If it's the 'typical' rv roof it is rubber coated or painted metal.  It'll eat it up bigtime..............


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Suz' said:
			
		

> I would NOT try that stuff on it.  If it's the 'typical' rv roof it is rubber coated or painted metal.  It'll eat it up bigtime..............


If it's rubber coated, I agree but painted metal, maybe not.  I use oven cleaner on my truck, that's right my truck to remove the bugs on the front & tar/road scum behind the wheels.  Don't leave it on nearly as long as you would cleaning an oven, say maybe 5 minutes max.  Works great & doesn't harm the paint.  ALWAYS test a small area first!!! 

The On & Off is another story.  It is acid based & is VERY powerful.  Again, ALWAYS test first!!.


----------



## scupper trout

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> Try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.  That worked on the seats on our boat.



Those work really well..as does just plain old bleach and hot water.


----------

